# Coolant leak? coolant in exhaust?



## lg2005 (Jan 4, 2006)

I noticed a small leak on the engine that is definately coolant. Looks like a hose leak (those hose that is connected to engine)

I also noticed yellow/green liquid comming out from my exhaust. Small puddle on the garage floor.
Dont see any noticable smoke out of exhaust.

Dealer says its only a leaky hose (they have to pay for the fix so of course its just a hose)

any suggestions


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

coolant out of the exhaust?? you mean the very end of the tailpipe?? or something under the hood?? my first impression was a leaking head gasket.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

yea, is it actually coming out of the tailpipe ?

Cause fluid travels, so if its actually leaking from somewhere else and just traveling along the pipe or something, thats different .. .


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

i was gonna start a new thread but lg2005 seems to be having the same problem as me. I have a '96 200sx se, A/T, 134,xxx miles on it. My exhaust blows out a HUGE thick cloud of white smoke that smells like burning oil when i rev up at around 3k rpm, water slowly drips at the tailpipe, no water present in oil and coolant doesn't bubble when i take off radiator cap. The white smoke first appeared 3 weeks ago the car was at 6k rpm getting on the freeway. The car started losing power so i got ready to merge to the slow lane and i couldn't see anything through the mirrors cause of the smoke. Any idea what happened?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

EvilPotato said:


> i was gonna start a new thread but lg2005 seems to be having the same problem as me. I have a '96 200sx se, A/T, 134,xxx miles on it. My exhaust blows out a HUGE thick cloud of white smoke that smells like burning oil when i rev up at around 3k rpm, water slowly drips at the tailpipe, no water present in oil and coolant doesn't bubble when i take off radiator cap. The white smoke first appeared 3 weeks ago the car was at 6k rpm getting on the freeway. The car started losing power so i got ready to merge to the slow lane and i couldn't see anything through the mirrors cause of the smoke. Any idea what happened?


Sorry I cant tell from your description wether this is a blown gasket or an engine mechanical failure. 
But can tell you the only time i have had that much smoke was from a Z28 Camero that I blew the rings out off a long time ago....... 
Cant tell you how, the mods will have my guts..... 
Is there a statute of limitations on the forum....?


----------



## Widget (Jan 4, 2006)

EvilPotato said:


> i was gonna start a new thread but lg2005 seems to be having the same problem as me. I have a '96 200sx se, A/T, 134,xxx miles on it. My exhaust blows out a HUGE thick cloud of white smoke that smells like burning oil when i rev up at around 3k rpm, water slowly drips at the tailpipe, no water present in oil and coolant doesn't bubble when i take off radiator cap. The white smoke first appeared 3 weeks ago the car was at 6k rpm getting on the freeway. The car started losing power so i got ready to merge to the slow lane and i couldn't see anything through the mirrors cause of the smoke. Any idea what happened?


Did you recently have an oil change? The only time I saw smoke like the was on an old covair I had. I had the oil changed and they didn't drain out the old oil so I had 8 quarts of oil and at high speed it looked a James Bond smoke screen. [what happened was they drained the transmission not the oil - the transmission plug is near the oil plug and the transmission died a week later]. :crazy:


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

anyone heard of, or tried thermagasket?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

well, if it's that bad, i'd do a cylinder leakdown test to see if oil has the chance to get past the piston rings. as for the valve seals, i'm not sure what method can be done to check those for leaks.


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

azkicker0027 said:


> well, if it's that bad, i'd do a cylinder leakdown test to see if oil has the chance to get past the piston rings. as for the valve seals, i'm not sure what method can be done to check those for leaks.


so how do i go about doing a cylinder leakdown test? i found this


----------

